# Which clay, or strong wheel cleaner ?



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

So ive just cleaned the wheels on my new car, 3 came up fine, but one has a few marks which look like cv grease stains maybe, and some baked on brake dust

I tried Bilberry at 1:10 dilution, tried some dragons breath which id watered down as it was the last bit i had, tried meguiars wheel brightener but not sure on the strength ive got it at, also tried some non branded yellow clay i had, nothing is touching it

On all 3 other wheels, the yellow clay removed a few stubborn bits fine, can anyone recommend me a strong clay, or very strong wheel cleaner that comes in a small bottle, as once this wheel is done they will all be sealed with wowo crystal sealant so im planning to wash with shampoo only, with the occasional fallout remover going over maybe twice a year


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

If its cv grease id try some tar remover. For the brake dust if its a stain you could try something mild like AG SRP


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Cheers that's a very good idea, hadn't thought to try tar remover


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Malco Break-off was something that OKCharlie used in his threads to great effect. Have a look on here for his threads using the search tool. Slims detailing sell it.

A reactive wheel cleaner might also help with the stubborn stuff, something like Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Just remembered I've got some Brite wheels too, I should try that


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Tried tar remover, no joy


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

BRUN said:


> Tried tar remover, no joy


did it smear around like it was grease? Any Pictures?


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> did it smear around like it was grease? Any Pictures?


i will try and get one up later today, no it had no effect at all


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

I’ve got a similar challenge, went as far as Wonder Wheels and it didn’t touch it. Waiting to get delivery of a new clay bar, but am now thinking they’ve all been (badly) refurbished and it’s a case of dirty/crappy lacquer. Hopefully not in your case......


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you tried a light hand polish on the area ?


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> Have you tried a light hand polish on the area ?


Not yet no, that's tonight's attempt


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Image


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Without pic's, can't see it being CV grease. It does sound like it's Tar though. :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Itstony said:


> Without pic's, can't see it being CV grease. It does sound like it's Tar though. :thumb:


I have attached a pic, cant you see it ?


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

tried some poorboys SSR1 2 and 3, doesnt seem to have touched it

tried some undiluted meguiars wheel brightener, and some undiluted bilberry, neither touched it


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

now got some Korrosol so will try that tonight, and also some Autobrite heavy grade clay

if neither can shift it i dont think anything will


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Looks to me the usual signs the wheels have only been cleaned with a brush. Tell tale signs behind the spoke and showing.
It's really much better to remove the wheels, or one at a time and give then a deeper clean as the brakes dust, oil or grease etc. will mix. If not removed, they get sealed and baked on and a right pain. 
Ithat was mine, the wheel would be off and on a table of bech, anything to make it easier height to work on. It might need some fine attention on the sreak to break the surface and hit it with APC and iron remover as you go. Hopefully that an work, or its going to be a longer more careful job to scrape off.

Maintenance is always better than cure. It is common wheels get neglected and all the focus on panels. Wheels keep perfect if they are treated as panels and all too easy to keep them good. It only adds 10-15mins max to the wash routine with shampoo. then QD them also. :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

no nonsense heavy duty degreaser used neat,

https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-heavy-duty-degreaser-5ltr/88668

I use this before coating wheels, ive not come across stains it couldn't remove


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

so it turns out, before i got my car it had a partial wheel refurb on that wheel, so it looks like they have lacquered over a dirty wheel, being sorted today hopefully


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

BRUN said:


> so it turns out, before i got my car it had a partial wheel refurb on that wheel, so it looks like they have lacquered over a dirty wheel, being sorted today hopefully


This drives me mad, why people can't clean the rims a bit before doing the short term repair does my head in.


----------

